# German Shorthaired Pointer Needs A New Home



## Daveoutside (Aug 26, 2013)

“GSP, FREE TO A LOVING HOME. We are looking for the perfect new home for our 8 year-old male German Short-Haired Pointer. Miles is energetic, affectionate, and loves people. He enjoys hiking, running, and being around older kids and adults. His ideal new home would provide him with lots of exercise, fresh air, and attention. Miles is neutered, fully house-trained, and current with all shots and veterinarian check-ups. Call David at (435) 602-9496 if seriously interested.”


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Does he hunt?
If you can’t find a place for him look up Utah’s Perfect Pointers. We’ve fostered for them before and they find perfect homes for wayward pointers.


----------

